# They say a sucker is born every minute...



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...

*And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!

Ya know they say a sucker is born ever minute LMFAO. *

3 or 4yrs ago you all were moaning about $1.7 per mile or whatever it was, and year ago you moaned about $1 per mile, now here you are @i $.35 per mile(a 35 ****ing cents.....doesn't even buy you pack of gum in 2019) and you are still standing! un-****ing-believable! At this rate lyft can quite literally change the rate to 3 cents and you all would still continue to slave away like the little good ants you are! If this isn't the greatest comedy in history I dunno what is! Where are the playerwriters when you need them? Lol

This is your crack isn't it? You just can't let it go! Y'all need some serious therapy! Oh and maybe just maybe a tiny drop of dignity since yours has been missing for sometime!

Absolute comical. Lemme grab some popcorn and sit back and enjoy this epic shit show for few minutes. Dunno whether to laugh or feel sorry for you :laugh::roflmao:

Ciao!


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Do you walk up to homeless people just to laugh and fan yourself with money?

Pos


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


Not helpful in any manner


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


You should go get one one 
those huge rolls of toilet paper 
and wipe yourself down
You need to be totally cleaned. .


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


If you read some of the city forums for those impacted they're trying to twist logic into yeah we can still make money. For the life of me I just can't figure out how people can be so stupid. Oh yeah for $0.30 or $0.40 a mile I can still make money on the short trips LOL.

In some of these cities the Express drivers are now making $0.19 a mile. If you are average 40 mph (which you won't) think about how much money you're making an hour. That's about $7.60 an hour before you pay for gas. You must be raking in at least $2 an hour.

Soon Lyft will be charging drivers by the mile and they'll say ok but please just let me keep my glow lamp.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Is you name Carlos by any chance ?










Quit a couple of years ago ? Joined this forum on Jan 26 , 2018 . Can you say troll ?


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

radikia said:


> Is you name Carlos by any chance ?
> 
> View attachment 349705
> 
> ...


Regardless of the timeline the person makes a good point.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


You sound like a very busy person.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

radikia said:


> Is you name Carlos by any chance ?
> 
> View attachment 349705
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the same Carlos
that made over $50 an hour
whatever shifts he worked?
This guy's a very high ranking
******bag for sure......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


Hey this is a great hobby. What are you up to these days D & C? Did you graduate to pole dancing or panhandling?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hides behind the fine print.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

You quit a couple of years ago so you stopped coming to this page; yet, you didn't even join this page until 2018 ... Hmmm ...


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow. Act like a jerk much?


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah, we’re the ones who need therapy.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UP.net: Entertainment all day, every day. ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


Exactly. How can it be viable to drive in such a market, even if gas was free?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


------------------------
If you are going to gloat and insult people, use a larger font !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Exactly. How can it be viable to drive in such a market, even if gas was free?


I wouldn't come off like the op but damn! Lyft new rate cuts is crazy low, If the new rate cuts in some markets is .25 a mile for lyft express drivers I don't see how they can pay the rental fee and have extra money.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

OP, what makes you think anyone is driving for 35 cents per mile?
With the magic of the internet, people can say, do, or be anything they want.
And you're proof.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

james725 said:


> Do you walk up to homeless people just to laugh and fan yourself with money?
> 
> Pos


He's right though. 
You have to be a special kind of loser to let yourself drive for .35 per mile


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Font.....?

Good thing I'm still young.....:rollseyes:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgo


Which is why I'm confused why so many 'vets' here whine and complain. Just stop driving, it's that simple. Don't even had to quit. Just stop and do something else.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Not helpful in any manner


Maybe not helpful but hopefully a reality check for people who are driving for .30 cents per mile when it used to be more than 5 times that amount. Uber counts on all of these new drivers not realizing the historical trajectory of rate decreases.



Lessthanminimum said:


> If you read some of the city forums for those impacted they're trying to twist logic into yeah we can still make money. For the life of me I just can't figure out how people can be so stupid. Oh yeah for $0.30 or $0.40 a mile I can still make money on the short trips LOL.
> 
> In some of these cities the Express drivers are now making $0.19 a mile. If you are average 40 mph (which you won't) think about how much money you're making an hour. That's about $7.60 an hour before you pay for gas. You must be raking in at least $2 an hour.
> 
> Soon Lyft will be charging drivers by the mile and they'll say ok but please just let me keep my glow lamp.


You should also add into your calculation that drivers must pay employee AND employer taxes. As the IRS business tax write-off for 2019 is .58 cents per mile, it is difficult to understand why people think .19 cents per mile is going to result in their making money. Uber exploits the ignorant.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


Best post I've ever read on this site thank you for that sir


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Which is why I'm confused why so many 'vets' here whine and complain. Just stop driving, it's that simple. Don't even had to quit. Just stop and do something else.


Because it is far easier to sit and complain than get off ones a$$ and make a change. That is, if they are capable. Have you tried getting a W-2 job in your mid 50's ?
Cronic attitude level below happiness is a big part. You'll see when in your mid 50's. Personally I don't complain cause I know all this, plus it's not attractive to women.

I just can't wait for Karma to slap U/L in the face. But I'll probably be dead b4 that happens.

Oh and BTW, I can collect Aluminum cans and make way more than .35 a mile. smfh....


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Have to point out it was 75% of the two historical rates you mentioned. When the rate was $1.70 we were paid $1.275. They eventually ditched the 25% thing and now simply tell us the rate that we are paid.. 

$1.275 -> $0.75 -> $0.675 -> $0.72 -> $0.60 -> $0.42

Original rate years ago: $1.275
Current rate: $0.42


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> They say a sucker is born every minute...


Which minute were you born in? Were you formed this morning? ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You'll see when in your mid 50's


Well, I am there already. Retired from being at same company for over 30 yrs. Being a driver is just a side gig to burn some time and make a bit of cash and hopefully NO additional taxable income after deductions etc.......


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Well, I am there already. Retired from being at same company for over 30 yrs. Being a driver is just a side gig to burn some time and make a bit of cash and hopefully NO additional taxable income after deductions etc.......


+1


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

My ignore list just got bigger.

Reason: unproductive

-reaolved


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wicked said:


> Reason: unproductive


That would be a large quanity of the notes here........way too much bitterness.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Honestly the starter of this thread is 100% correct. You're all idiots for resuming driving with Lyft



Daisy&Cream said:


> I quit couple of yrs ago and completely forgot about this place until I saw your new rates on the news...
> 
> *And I quite literally laughed my head off! And couldn't help it but come back for a minute and just ROFL hard!
> 
> ...


Bro as sad it is you are 110% accurate and correct. It will only take an idiot to continue driving these rates


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Honestly the starter of this thread is 100% correct. You're all idiots for resuming driving with Lyft
> 
> 
> Bro as sad it is you are 110% accurate and correct. It will only take an idiot to continue driving these rates


Yeah but if that idiot is broke ....


----------

